# Win7 "GodMode"



## X800 (Jan 6, 2010)

Make a new folder for example under C: and rename it to GodMode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C} and you get a bunch hidden controls.The folders icon will change.


----------



## human_error (Jan 6, 2010)

Heh it works. Doesnt seem to have anything that can't be found elsewhere but it's nice to have all the controls in one place


----------



## jjFarking (Jan 6, 2010)

Kewlies. Nice find mate


----------



## IINexusII (Jan 6, 2010)

nice


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 6, 2010)

Corny but probably the coolest thing ive seen in an OS yet.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 6, 2010)

Very cool. I quickly googled a bit, seems only the code is relevant, so you can even name the folder pr0nmode and it'll work.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 6, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## Binge (Jan 6, 2010)

It's basically a shell command, people should google this before messing around too much.


----------



## X800 (Jan 6, 2010)

It works on vista 32 bit too.


----------



## Easo (Jan 6, 2010)

Heh, funny thing, realy may come in handy. High five to the one in MS, who thought of this name


----------



## MRCL (Jan 6, 2010)

Easo said:


> Heh, funny thing, realy may come in handy. High five to the one in MS, who thought of this name



As far as I could gather the name is completely irrelevant, only the code matters. Godmode is just a widely accepted term.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 6, 2010)

MRCL said:


> As far as I could gather the name is completely irrelevant, only the code matters. Godmode is just a widely accepted term.



The articles I came across give the impression that MS developers actually did come up with the name GodMode for this 'feature'.

Here: http://www.tomshardware.com/news/GodMode-Windows-7-How-to,9345.html

- _If you haven't heard of it, GodMode is a feature that was revealed by CNet's Microsoft Correspondent, Ina Fried_

and Here: http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2010/01/05/windows-7-god-mode/#

- _Here’s a neat Windows 7 trick that’s been doing the rounds on the Internet. It enables “GodMode,” a term devised by the Microsoft development team_


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 6, 2010)

Mine says PP McBadass mode


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jan 6, 2010)

I can't open My Documents anymore every time I open it windows explorer has stopped working appears. Now how do I delete the folder? :shadedshu

Vista 64


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 6, 2010)

Thats cool  quite nifty to have all them controls in one place


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jan 6, 2010)

No one knows? by googling I found this solution: http://www.windowsvalley.com/blog/create-a-master-control-panel-shortcut-and-explore-the-all-tasks/

i'll try the solution if it works

next time try putting some warning msg or something before posting :shadedshu :shadedshu :shadedshu


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 6, 2010)

RadeonX2 said:


> No one knows? by googling I found this solution: http://www.windowsvalley.com/blog/create-a-master-control-panel-shortcut-and-explore-the-all-tasks/
> 
> i'll try the solution if it works
> 
> next time try putting some warning msg or something before posting :shadedshu :shadedshu :shadedshu



Erm next time shouldn't you be careful what commands YOU run on YOUR pc ?? 

And I believe Binge did warn people


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jan 6, 2010)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Erm next time shouldn't you be careful what commands YOU run on YOUR pc ??
> 
> And I believe Binge did warn people



its fine now I can access my mydocuments again. if the solution didn't work I'd probably reformat by now


----------



## MRCL (Jan 6, 2010)

I've read that this command can cause problems in Vista x64. You be glad that only the MyDocuments folder was concerned.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 6, 2010)

RadeonX2 said:


> I can't open My Documents anymore every time I open it windows explorer has stopped working appears. Now how do I delete the folder? :shadedshu
> 
> Vista 64


]


Doesnt work with vista 64


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jan 6, 2010)

MRCL said:


> I've read that this command can cause problems in Vista x64. You be glad that only the MyDocuments folder was concerned.



true. if I created the folder in desktop then I would be doom


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 6, 2010)

Meh I couldn't even browse drive C lol.

To remove it open cmd and type RmDir Master GodMode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}
No need to enter safe mode.

Edit: *I have Vista x64* Prolly that's why I couldn't even browse my hard drive.

The above method brought everything the way it was before though.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jan 6, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Meh I couldn't even browse drive C lol.
> 
> To remove it open cmd and type RmDir Master GodMode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}
> No need to enter safe mode.
> ...



ya no need to enter in safe mode. I guess the safe mode are for those who can't enter windows in normal mode


----------



## sweeper (Jan 6, 2010)

Sweet!!


----------



## mrsemi (Jan 6, 2010)

RadeonX2 said:


> its fine now I can access my mydocuments again. if the solution didn't work I'd probably reformat by now



I did do it on desktop and it crashes windows explorer.  3 reboots and couldn't fix it, will try try to safe boot at home.

OP, please warn vista 64 users.  I read 32 bit worked and I figured... welll, if it works on 32....


http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100105085327AAoBAWE


----------



## qubit (Jan 6, 2010)

It works fine on my W7 64-bit. Nice Easter egg find.


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice tip, very handy. Made the folder in C: and created shortcut to desktop, very handy to have all those obscure controls in one place.

To those who had problems, the clue is in the thread title *Win7* God mode!


----------



## psyko12 (Jan 6, 2010)

Posted this a few days back on Windows 7 Club, I guess nobody looks there lol


----------



## mrsemi (Jan 7, 2010)

Never mind, got it.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 8, 2010)

mikek75 said:


> Nice tip, very handy. Made the folder in C: and created shortcut to desktop, very handy to have all those obscure controls in one place.
> 
> To those who had problems, the clue is in the thread title *Win7* God mode!



Can you not just adore those who complain and you can tell they have not read the thread.

Back on topic...

Have had on Windows 7 64 bit for a while; no anomalies have presented themselves.
Cute and nice to have these tasks in one place.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 8, 2010)

Not majioc, or god mode. Just a GUI of all the registry tweaks brought to life in one place. Unfortunately using some advanced feature snwith Windows and especially X64 it can cause some problems. I had the unfortunate oppertunity to restore a registry to my system already by naming myself higher than God in Win 7 to edit my registry paths deep in the system areas. 

Worked well on XP, Vista complained but it worked, and now we can do nothign but tocreate batch scripts to run during IPL.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 8, 2010)

One thing I learned about Windows 7, Home Premium and lower still dont have the GPedit Tool, I even tried finding a solution, aka even Vista, and it doesnt work as it pops a message that this build is not authorized for it?


----------



## X800 (Jan 9, 2010)

Here are selections from the Canonical Names of Control Panel list: 

- Action Center Microsoft.ActionCenter (Windows 7 and later only) {BB64F8A7-BEE7-4E1A-AB8D-7D8273F7FDB6}
- Backup and Restore Microsoft.BackupAndRestore (Windows 7 and later only) {B98A2BEA-7D42-4558-8BD1-832F41BAC6FD}
- Biometric Devices Microsoft.BiometricDevices (Windows 7 and later only) {0142e4d0-fb7a-11dc-ba4a-000ffe7ab428}
- Credential Manager Microsoft.CredentialManager (Windows 7 and later only) {1206F5F1-0569-412C-8FEC-3204630DFB70}
- Default Location Microsoft.DefaultLocation (Windows 7 and later only) {00C6D95F-329C-409a-81D7-C46C66EA7F33}
- Desktop Gadgets Microsoft.DesktopGadgets (Windows 7 and later only) {37efd44d-ef8d-41b1-940d-96973a50e9e0}
- Devices and Printers Microsoft.DevicesAndPrinters (Windows 7 and later only) {A8A91A66-3A7D-4424-8D24-04E180695C7A}
- Display Microsoft.Display (Windows 7 and later only) {C555438B-3C23-4769-A71F-B6D3D9B6053A}
- Getting Started Microsoft.GettingStarted (Windows 7 and later only) {CB1B7F8C-C50A-4176-B604-9E24DEE8D4D1}
- HomeGroup Microsoft.HomeGroup (Windows 7 and later only) {67CA7650-96E6-4FDD-BB43-A8E774F73A57}
- Infrared Microsoft.Infrared (Windows 7 and later only) {A0275511-0E86-4ECA-97C2-ECD8F1221D08}
- Location and Other Sensors Microsoft.LocationAndOtherSensors (Windows 7 and later only) {E9950154-C418-419e-A90A-20C5287AE24B}
- Notification Area Icons Microsoft.NotificationAreaIcons (Windows 7 and later only) {05d7b0f4-2121-4eff-bf6b-ed3f69b894d9}
- Pen and Touch Microsoft.PenAndTouch (Windows 7 and later only) {F82DF8F7-8B9F-442E-A48C-818EA735FF9B}
- Phone and Modem Microsoft.PhoneAndModem (Windows 7 and later only) {40419485-C444-4567-851A-2DD7BFA1684D}
- Recovery Microsoft.Recovery (Windows 7 and later only) {9FE63AFD-59CF-4419-9775-ABCC3849F861}
- Region and Language Microsoft.RegionAndLanguage (Windows 7 and later only) {62D8ED13-C9D0-4CE8-A914-47DD628FB1B0}
- RemoteApp and Desktop Connections Microsoft.RemoteAppAndDesktopConnections (Windows 7 and later only) {241D7C96-F8BF-4F85-B01F-E2B043341A4B}
- Sound Microsoft.Sound (Windows 7 and later only) {F2DDFC82-8F12-4CDD-B7DC-D4FE1425AA4D}
- Speech Recognition Microsoft.SpeechRecognition (Windows 7 and later only) {58E3C745-D971-4081-9034-86E34B30836A}
- Troubleshooting Microsoft.Troubleshooting (Windows 7 and later only) {C58C4893-3BE0-4B45-ABB5-A63E4B8C8651} 

Found on the web =)


----------



## MK4512 (Jan 9, 2010)

WHOA. 

*Spends next hour checking it out*


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 9, 2010)

GodMode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C} can have any name in front of the period.
I named mine DRDNAMODE.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 9, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> GodMode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C} can have any name in front of the period.
> I named mine DRDNAMODE.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31952&stc=1&d=1263064048



I knew about this trick before. Its just a condensed Control Panel.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow this god mode mother shit, has screwed my explorer.exe How can i fix this, before a next reboot, i think ive fixed it sense im posting, but i created the folder, on the desktop(C:\ drive) on Windows vista 64-bit ultimate, its really screwed up my system.

I bet if i go in the drive i will potentually screw this up ATM.

Any fix on reversing this shit, because i was pist when i shiped windows 7 out today. LOL.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 9, 2010)

nifty little gimmick, however there are a crapload of apps you can launch from this folder, how cool.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

Works fine for me, can explore where ever I put it as well, even put it in a bunch of folders at once to check.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 9, 2010)

pretty useless, unless i'm not doing it right
looks liek everything from control panel in one place


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 9, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> Wow this god mode mother shit, has screwed my explorer.exe How can i fix this, before a next reboot, i think ive fixed it sense im posting, but i created the folder, on the desktop(C:\ drive) on Windows vista 64-bit ultimate, its really screwed up my system.
> 
> I bet if i go in the drive i will potentually screw this up ATM.
> 
> Any fix on reversing this shit, because i was pist when i shiped windows 7 out today. LOL.



Hey dude I didnt read thru the thread either and tried it with Vista 64 ultimate, I couldnt access C: anymore

just go to cmd prompt type RmDir “Godmode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}”


----------

